# java.util.Scanner -> hasNext() Problem



## crus_ (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Community,

Wenn ich ein Scanner Objekt mit der hasNext() durchschlaufe, hängt sich der ganze Thread plötzlich auf (Programm läuft im Prozess jedoch immernoch).... und zwar genau am schluss des Streams. Es wird keine Meldung/Exception gemeldet.

Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich das abfangen kann.
Eine Timeout Methode gibt es ja leider nicht...


```
Scanner scanner = new Scanner(InputStream); 
while (scanner.hasNext()) 
  myStringBuilder.append(scanner.next());
```

Danke für Antworten!!

mfg crus


----------

